# Robert J. Lytle Chapter RGS Gun Dog Fun Trial 4/18/09 Brown City, MI



## Unregistered4 (Dec 11, 2004)

geojasstef said:


> That was a really neat dog. She must of been from from race horse stock . It wasn't that she had super huge range but it was the speed that she covered the ground and she didn't even slow down at the end. She really has a little gem there. I assume that because it a rescue dog that she doesn't know the breeding????


I was misinformed (or I just plan misunderstood her)...the dog came from the dog pound...not a rescue.



> By the way I look at the score sheet after and Ginger came in 5th place.


Yeah, I knew he (Gary) was right in there. There was a two or three way tie going on for fourth place though also. Like I say, the scoring was close for those top ten dogs. It was very difficult for the judges to make their final sellection.



> Ty's dog Maggie looks great in the field....I think he was really proud of her.


And, that's the main thing. 

Like I said earlier though..."Any one of those dogs I saw yesterday I'd be happy to hunt behind". 

Brian.


----------



## birdog12 (Feb 5, 2007)

I have to admit that although I enjoyed watching all those dogs run, I got a real kick out of the last run with Anne's "Annie Rose" setter. What a set of wheels and a gorgeous little bird dog to boot! It was the icing on the cake for me.

Thanks again to Brian and Lori and all the rest for putting on another first class event. (Lori's chilli was terrific).


----------



## Unregistered4 (Dec 11, 2004)

The part that gets me the most is...

She goes to the pound, saves a dogs life and ends up with a bird dog...that's steady as cement on point...leaves no piece of ground untouched...that retrieves...and a setter that retrieves at that. Now, how cool is that..to know that she saved a good bird dog of that caliber from a certain demise.

All I can say is..."Thank you Anne, good job"!

Brian.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Unregistered4 said:


> The part that gets me the most is...
> 
> She goes to the pound, saves a dogs life and ends up with a bird dog...that's steady as cement on point...leaves no piece of ground untouched...that retrieves...and a setter that retrieves at that. Now, how cool is that..to know that she saved a good bird dog of that caliber from a certain demise.
> 
> ...


Brian,

Did you shoot for Anne? If so and this wonderful little dog got to retrieve, good for you, you finally hit a bird.:lol:


----------



## geojasstef (Jan 23, 2005)

Steelheadfred said:


> Brian,
> 
> Did you shoot for Anne? If so and this wonderful little dog got to retrieve, good for you, you finally hit a bird.:lol:


there was a small round of applause when Brian shot at the first bird and (from the hill) looked liked he had a clean miss with both barrels.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

birdog12 said:


> I have to admit that although I enjoyed watching all those dogs run, I got a real kick out of the last run with Anne's "Annie Rose" setter. What a set of wheels and a gorgeous little bird dog to boot! It was the icing on the cake for me.


Roger that. A wonderful story.

I watched that little dog take off on the breakaway like a F-18. She ran big, all over the course, but always came back and handled great too. Sheer poetry in motion. It was wonderful to watch and the gallery was buzzing at the show. Great stuff.

NB


----------



## geojasstef (Jan 23, 2005)

NATTY BUMPO said:


> Roger that. A wonderful story.
> 
> I watched that little dog take off on the breakaway like a F-18. She ran big, all over the course, but always came back and handled great too. Sheer poetry in motion. It was wonderful to watch and the gallery was buzzing at the show. Great stuff.
> 
> NB


Natty ....All the dogs were great to watch...... but your two little bottlerockets were fantastic.


----------



## mark.n.chip (Jun 16, 2007)

RGL put on a great trial. Chip and I had a balst and was very glad to meet friends from this site finally putting a face to a screen name. hope to meet more of you please introduce yourself when you can. here are some pics from the trial.


----------



## shantzonpoint (Feb 4, 2007)

Nice pics there Mark. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## JTC (Jun 22, 2006)

Great pics Mark! The wife took a few with the pocket camera. Luckily Jake had a find about 30 yards out from the start. These show him on point, then my opponents dog wanted in on the action, then he wanted it all to himself. Lot's of fun watching this, I felt bad for Marty. Then a shot of the dogs just lazin the day away.


































What a fun day all the way around.

Jim


----------



## Unregistered4 (Dec 11, 2004)

Great pictures guys. I'm hoping our chapters designated camera man got some nice shots too. And, I'll be able to post them soon.

Brian.


----------



## HTM SETTERS (Apr 30, 2007)

Congratulations to all the Winners!!! What great time and a beautiful day to watch dogs run. It was nice to put names with faces. A big Thank You goes out to Brian and all the helpers Great Job!!! Also want to thank 
The judges and the field Marshals for doing an out standing job to keep the trail on track!! Now just waiting for all the pictures to post!!! I forgot
to bring a camera!!! there should be some outstanding pictures !!! nice to see some picture posted , need more!!!! i would really like to see the picture of the dog the ran with my joe dog that backed with the bird in her mouth , What a sight to see i would like to have a picture for memory, even though i seen it first hand what awsome sight to see .

Duane Hadrich ( HTM Setters)


----------



## justbehindit (Nov 30, 2005)

I don't remember the gentleman's name who ran the 10 month old Black Lab, but that dog was remarkable. Any dog that sits to wing and shot without the benefit of a whistle at that age is stunning, and is one to watch in the future.


----------



## birdog12 (Feb 5, 2007)

Just wanted to add that it was a pleasure meeting some of the folks from on here and putting a face to the screen name.

Very nice pictures Mark & Jim! Sure hope someone posts some pics of the flushing dogs in action too. Being the field marshal for the pointing dogs I regretably didn't get much of a chance to watch them. There were quite a few cameras out there following the action.


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

HTM SETTERS said:


> Congratulations to all the Winners!!! What great time and a beautiful day to watch dogs run. It was nice to put names with faces. A big Thank You goes out to Brian and all the helpers Great Job!!! Also want to thank
> The judges and the field Marshals for doing an out standing job to keep the trail on track!! Now just waiting for all the pictures to post!!! I forgot
> to bring a camera!!! there should be some outstanding pictures !!! nice to see some picture posted , need more!!!! i would really like to see the picture of the dog the ran with my joe dog that backed with the bird in her mouth , What a sight to see i would like to have a picture for memory, even though i seen it first hand what awsome sight to see .
> 
> Duane Hadrich ( HTM Setters)


I have limited trialing experience, maybe 30 trials, but this was by far the best as far as keeping things running on time and it was greatly appreciated since I had to work that day.....good job to the marshal and judges.


----------



## Unregistered4 (Dec 11, 2004)

It's a pretty nice read.

http://www.mlive.com/outdoors/index.ssf/2009/04/rescued_english_setter_gets_to.html

Brian.


----------



## JTC (Jun 22, 2006)

Nice article and great PR for RGS.

Jim


----------

